# Schecter A-5x



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 3, 2006)

I have always wanted to play/own one and I wanted to know if any of you have played one or know where I might find one?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 3, 2006)

I haven't played one but they come up on ebay somewhat regularly.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 3, 2006)

This is the old celloblaster, right?

Ebay's probably you're best bet. The tool who invented them, Alex Gregory, apparently took the licence with when he left Schecter and won't allow them to make anymore.

Alternatively, I bet any decent luthier would built a new one for you.


----------



## JPMDan (Aug 5, 2006)

there's 2 versions the A-5x and C-5x.


----------



## curseoftruth (Oct 3, 2007)

I own one, very interesting guitar. Here is a picture of mine -- it is 2003 model, 2nd generation Diamond Series A-5X. An it's for sale kind of half heartedly.

http://www.deepunderdirt.com/guitars/cb1.jpg

http://www.deepunderdirt.com/guitars/cb2.jpg


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2007)

what the hell is it?
a five string baritone guitar?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 3, 2007)

ShawnFjellstad said:


> what the hell is it?
> a five string baritone guitar?



sort of. extended scale, tuned in 5ths.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice guitar, first time to me to see this construction


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeff said:


> sort of. extended scale, tuned in 5ths.



what's the scale?
and what is the lowest string tuned to?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 3, 2007)

I think its 26.5" scale, i know its tuned factory A,E,B,F#,C#.


----------



## XEN (Oct 3, 2007)

curseoftruth said:


> I own one, very interesting guitar. Here is a picture of mine -- it is 2003 model, 2nd generation Diamond Series A-5X. An it's for sale kind of half heartedly.
> 
> http://www.deepunderdirt.com/guitars/cb1.jpg
> 
> http://www.deepunderdirt.com/guitars/cb2.jpg



For sale? Do elaborate please.


----------



## curseoftruth (Oct 4, 2007)

Well I played one in Kansas City when I was there on business several years ago and just thought it was the coolest thing I'd ever played. Couldn't afford at the time really. Well, when I could afford the next year, they had discontinued them. I searched high and low at about every Schecter dealer in the country. Drumland/Guitar City in Colorado was one of two dealers that still had them in inventory, they had two left (this was 2003). The other guy was some small and pop in Mo. and wanted double the list price. So I bought it from the great guys in Coloroado. My band at the time was getting into super low tunings so I thought it would be cool. I also had a baritone in addition to my main Les Paul. But it didn't work out in the band situation, when I' write something, due to the 5th tunings, it was a pain in the ass to translate to a regular instrument. So it's literally been sitting in my guitar rack for about 4 years unused. It's one of my prized instruments because of the rarity, but I just don't play it even though I'm in a doom band these days and we down tune. I prefer my SGs and Les Pauls. The cleans are beautiful on it, my favorite way to play it. It's just dirty/ugly heavy under high gain and that is the way it was marketed and meant to be played. Sounds better through like Mesas and 5150s than through my more classic sounding Marshall or Orange setups. I have the original gig bag and I think the paperwork still, but would have to look. I'm asking $375street or best reasonable offer. I am in DFW Texas.


----------



## guymandude (Sep 1, 2008)

I believe I have a C5-X after seeing the pic of an A5-X. I had it listed for 200$ and 50$ off if you bring me a bean burrito cuz I didn't think it was worth much. What are one of these things worth?


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Sep 4, 2008)

WOW I remember starting this thread. And it only took 2 years for my GAS to cycle through. but to answer your question, I have seen from 200-500. which I think they were around 500-600 new. could be wrong


----------



## Unclean (Sep 17, 2008)

I missed the last one that popped up on eBay by a day or so....had the cash in the bank even! I have a USA BC Rich 10 string which started my love of odd guitars and think it'd be a blast to play. Anyone got an A5X they'd part with? (well in a month or so! damn bills...)


----------



## gaunten (Sep 17, 2008)

heh, talk about DRG


----------



## curseoftruth (Nov 15, 2008)

Well, after years of owning it, I sold it last week to someone who really knows a lot about them and would play it. Hated to see it go but it just sat and my 6-mo. no play rule came into affect. But my love of odd guitars is still alive and well -- I have a 2002 Epiphone Moderne on the way now!


----------



## twiztedchild (Nov 15, 2008)

curseoftruth said:


> I have a 2002 Epiphone Moderne on the way now!










Where the hell did you find that at? the Moderne??


----------



## Trespass (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd love a cello blaster or A-5X. I play my NST strat now and its "love"


----------



## ronster (Dec 16, 2010)

I own 2 C-5X's. It's unfortunate that they were forced to stop making them due to a law suit. I picked up one of the last new ones in the US. I called every Schecter dealer at the time and one of the last 2 I called had 2 in stock. One of them is still brand new and never played. Maybe someday it will be worth something... Maybe not...


----------

